
Ask HN: Where to get legitimate information about the coronavirus? - keiferski
The media frenzy has made it almost impossible to untangle the (mis)information coming out about the virus, the outbreak, and treatment. Comments on social media are (unsurprisingly) extreme in every direction.<p>Where can I find the least biased, most informative source of information with detailed expert commentary?
======
ApolloRising
This was very helpful to me:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3URhJx0NSw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3URhJx0NSw)

Michael Osterholm is an internationally recognized expert in infectious
disease epidemiology. He is Regents Professor, McKnight Presidential Endowed
Chair in Public Health, the director of the Center for Infectious Disease
Research and Policy (CIDRAP), Distinguished Teaching Professor in the Division
of Environmental Health Sciences, School of Public Health, a professor in the
Technological Leadership Institute, College of Science and Engineering, and an
adjunct professor in the Medical School, all at the University of Minnesota.
Look for his book "Deadliest Enemy: Our War Against Deadly Germs" for more
info. [https://amzn.to/2IAzeLe](https://amzn.to/2IAzeLe)
[http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/](http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/)

~~~
keiferski
This seems pretty legitimate, thanks!

------
ioli
[https://www.who.int/health-topics/coronavirus](https://www.who.int/health-
topics/coronavirus)

[https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-
coronavirus-2...](https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-
coronavirus-2019)

------
akg_67
Try /r/covid19 for more scientific oriented discussions and information
sharing. Mods are trying to do their best to keep the subreddit focused on
scientific discussion.

It’s sister subreddit /r/Coronavirus is more for general public discussion.

------
photawe
One thing I also recommend - [https://edition.cnn.com/audio/podcasts/corona-
virus](https://edition.cnn.com/audio/podcasts/corona-virus) (Sanjay Gupta)

------
triveryo
Good Youtube channel with daily updates:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Campbellteaching](https://www.youtube.com/user/Campbellteaching)

